# RE4R01A line pressure solenoid location?



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

I am about to drop the pan and test the line pressure solenoid but not really sure where this solenoid is. under the filter? i found this nice pic of the valve body but can't see the line pressure solenoid.

http://npora.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=16000


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is one solenoid in the lower trans, the rest are in the upper section (on top of the valve body)


----------



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

i think the lower one is the lock up solenoid. so it sounds like the valve body needs to come off?


----------



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

but to test the line pressure solenoid i think the valve body can be left on and just have to measure the resistance between the red wire (terminal 1) and ground? can somebody back me up on this one.


----------



## chamkila911 (Jan 9, 2012)

*^^^^^*

I am about to do the same thing but i dont know where to begin, can you tell me how yours went? thanks


----------



## chamkila911 (Jan 9, 2012)

and i am following this I have a 1997 nissan pathfinder. It is not shifting right after - JustAnswer


----------



## JeremyBarrus (Dec 11, 2011)

Send me your E-Mail and ill send you something you will really appreciate! I got it from someone else on this site and it saved me alot of havoc!


----------



## chamkila911 (Jan 9, 2012)

JeremyBarrus said:


> Send me your E-Mail and ill send you something you will really appreciate! I got it from someone else on this site and it saved me alot of havoc!



please if you dont mind, i have a 1997 pathfinder, 

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## mijetman (Dec 11, 2014)

hi, 

My name is Adam,
i would appreciate it if you could email me any extra info on the re4r01a trans, Mine is in a R32 skyline.
The Auto is not shifting/ very late shifting, mainly only for the first 5 minutes from a cold start and i get the line pressure solenoid code i have flushed the trans + serviced it was dirty but now ok. does it have a faulty solenoid? i have spent days on this checking all sorts of things even cleaned the solenoid and ( the big cylinder with spring thing?) governor? visible when servicing trans while i was at it.
i have read and just prited off the auto trans workshop manual i need to do some more testing but it is really starting to piss me off.


----------

